# Too good to be true?



## Kelpie3 (Dec 25, 2010)

Saw this on Craigslist.. The guy said it's no longer for sale.  Anyone here see it?

http://bloomington.craigslist.org/bik/2128439553.html


----------



## MartyW (Dec 25, 2010)

I have seen that picture on the net several times over the years. I would bet that it is some kind of scam.


----------



## npence (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah it is some joker in Ohio I think his name is Robert Peirce says he has all this great stuff. but never proves it and he sends you all these picture of what you says he has and you start looking on the internet and he has just copied and pasted them off the site.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 25, 2010)

and I wonder what he gets from it


----------



## wigditty (Dec 25, 2010)

Dude, there is nothing for sale.  Looks like you have a good start though.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea, I've had similar email exchanges with this guy Robert Pierce. He has posted several high-end bikes on my local cl and will never give a price. Sent a bunch of other pix too. Said he is going to have an auction but never sent details. It doesn't seem like a typical scam, I don't know what his game is. Maybe just fishing for bikes to buy... He seems to be doing it all over the country.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 26, 2010)

Must be the same adds I see too, in the last month on cincinnati cr there was an original paint HD archbar and an elgin motobike with an original motor on the front wheel, I recognized both pics which have been on nostalgics site for years.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 26, 2010)

LOL kinda like he is posting pictures of Megan Fox and saying it's his girlfriend


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 26, 2010)

we should flood his email with pictures of bikes that he has posted up with the links attached and send him some creepy message.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 26, 2010)

He sounds like a lonely old man seeking attention whether it be positive or negative.  We used to have an old fellow like this near me in the Seniors home, just to create excitement and get things going he would pull the fire alarm a few times a week.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 26, 2010)

LOL nice!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 26, 2010)

Robert Pierce strikes again!!!!!!!!  This guy does this all the time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 26, 2010)

But he says he has a Huffman death bike!!!!!!! What are you telling me you don't believe him!!!!!!! LOL He said he's got a 40 Champion too. What a jerk-off


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 26, 2010)

lol what craigslist listing location does he actually live near, we can post a whole bunch of bikes in his listing that we find pictures of online and see if he bites


----------



## Kelpie3 (Dec 27, 2010)

This bike was posted in the Richmond Indiana Craigslist


----------



## npence (Dec 27, 2010)

He also post in Dayton Ohio and Cincinnati Ohio. says he lives in Dayton Ohio. But I dont believe that either none of my bike buddies in Dayton know who he is.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 27, 2010)

npence said:


> He also post in Dayton Ohio and Cincinnati Ohio. says he lives in Dayton Ohio. But I dont believe that either none of my bike buddies in Dayton know who he is.




Or Tipp City for that matter, my friend.

Nate, there is a guy who does NOT get the message. Do you see the guy who wants $50 for a run-of-the-mill 70s Sears 3-speed girls bike? He had it had $100, then $75, now $50 and it has been like that forever. I made a $30 offer just so I quit looking at it and part it out (which I could do at that price). Said no and it has been up ever since.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 27, 2010)

If you go on Nostaligic.net you will see the same photo under 36 Elgin bluebird. I would say it is not right for sure even if was for 2,000.00 cash


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 27, 2010)

I really feel for the guy that thinks the add is real. I know what it's like to find something I think is a treasure and bring it home. I'm sure this guy is a real let down to a lot of people.


----------



## vincev (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I'll offer him $2500 for the bike just for kicks to see what his reply is.Anyone want to offer him more?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 27, 2010)

It's just my opinion, but the best response to this jerk is none at all.
I too exchanged a flurry of texts/emails and got the pics of his kiddie toys after my offer was insulted for "his" evinrude," after which I refused to play on.
To put in context with the earlier analogy, the fella pulling the fire alarm wouldn't do it if nobody was around to hear it and be disturbed.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 27, 2010)

There is a thread over on the ratrodbikes.com talking about this jerk off.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=34396


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like someone should take his computer away.


----------



## Santee (Jan 15, 2011)

I think he is bored and looking for excitement in his life.....


----------



## popawheelie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flag it, I just did. Who needs people that get your hopes up in order to dash them?
Not in this world,or the next.


----------

